# Calgary, Alberta - New Construction



## JasonRMorrow (Sep 11, 2018)

Started watching this forum about a year ago as we prepared to move into our new construction home in November 2018.

First things first added 20+ yards of screened topsoil to the 1500sq ft future grass area after builders final grade. We wanted the deck to be flush with the grass and wanted to reduce the back to front slope.



After that built a cedar deck



Ordered sod from Manderley, didn't want to tackle seed with two kids under 6 and a dog, they needed a place to play ASAP. Delivered the afternoon of May 29th close to 28c it was pretty stressed. The one partial pallet that went down near the deck was much healthier, a trend that has continued.





By June 12th I was thrilled with how it looked.



Life goes on, we have an rv lot at a lake as well, found out our trailer was water damaged and had to be replaced. Began a 3 week search for a new trailer to try to save our summer. I slowed down on watering hoping the roots would go deeper. Well, I guess I let it go a little too much. And by August 5th it was looking pretty stressed. I hadn't fertilized since the starter fert either.



Hit it with Manderley's 20-15-15 because I was so impressed with the starter. 0.5lbN/M and got the water back on and saw a big improvement by August 18th.



So our summer has been cool, decided it was time to start the Fall Blitz. August 21 I put down 0.5lbN/M of 46-0-0 Urea. Got a 55lb bag for $26 locally should last me many years!

Anyway here we are Sept 3, the lawn is THICK. Too thick I think. I needed a new mower at the lake so the Craftsman is going out there and I bought a new HRR216 push for home. Dark spots are from levelling with more loam where I had some settling.







Here's why I think it's too thick. It has a spongy feeling in a lot of areas. I got a manual de thatching rake and went to town in a few areas and several directions. There seems to be a lot of wet roots in pulling up. Takes a lot of work to get to expose the dirt. And why can't I get a good cut from this HRR? I turned the rpm up using the second spring hole on the governer arm. I'm cutting at 1.75", the kids love to practice soccer and baseball.











Oh and front sod went down Aug 13, built a front flower bed and wife planted a tree.





I bought the powders and a sprayer to do Fas, I don't really feel it's a good enough base right now to be spraying. Results need to start matching the effort. I have sprayed twice though.

I'm a little lost, feel like I'm doing the right things but can't get the results. Really disappointed in the ragged tips from my brand new mower. Not sure if it's because it's lacking water or maybe I need to scalp to 1" , finish dethatching and then come up to 1.75" to get rid of the brownish hue. I do want to keep it low since it's spreading and filling in so well.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nicely done putting down the sod. Tight overlapped joints.

If you feel your not getting a good quality of cut I'd sharpen the blade. Even a new blade or new mower can sometimes need to be sharpened or it gives a ragged cut.

KBG likes to be feed so Keep feeding the lawn and it will continue to thicken and green up.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

^ +1 Sharpen the blade. New doesn't mean razor sharp.

Also, I wouldn't feel too dejected. I think your lawn looks great. Sure there is a hue to it that you don't like. But give it time. Keep up what you're doing and you will notice a huge different this time next year.

We all want quick results to make the effort feel worth it. It's a marathon brother. Just keep running. You're in great shape right now.


----------



## JasonRMorrow (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys thanks for the comments. I know it's not bad by any means, just frustrating. I have plenty more fall projects, time is flying by right now so it's not too bad to try something new for a few weeks and compare results.

Seems to be lots of Canadians posting lately. I'm sure it will get quiet in a few months when we switch to shovelling snow or building rinks.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

There are has been an influx of Canadians this season. It's great! Yea, it's pretty quiet around here in the Winter. Nothing to but check out the warm season threads.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In addition to the blade, do a soil test in the spring (aka July  ).


----------



## JasonRMorrow (Sep 11, 2018)

Alright I took the blades off and basically removed the paint on the bevel. About 8-10 passes with the flap wheel on a grinder. Fresh cut and 0.5lb/M of Urea watering in right now. There's almost an inch of rain forecast for the weekend so here's to some growing. I'll update in a week or so.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

A few things:

#1 I think your lawn is a really good shape. It's thick and dense. Minimal to no weed pressure that I can see

#2 You're always going to get some tearing with a rotary. I didn't really believe until I start cutting with my reel this season. It makes a world of difference in the quality of cut and after cut appearance.

#3 I do see some lesions on your blades in the first two photos but I don't think it's anything to worry about this late in the season with humidity all but gone for the season

Keep feeding it and go ahead and spray the FAS. You're in great shape.


----------



## JasonRMorrow (Sep 11, 2018)

Well here it is 9 days later, 0.5lb N/M granular on the 4th and 0.15lbs N/M sprayed yesterday along with FAS.

Temps look great for the next week, just need water as no rain forecast.

I see an improvement, and I will continue to spray for the rest of the season to try to get everything more even. Probably weekly at 0.25lbs N/M rate and water it in. Only did a smaller rate yesterday to try a foliar app and let it dry along with the FAS. 
Sept 3


Tonight


----------

